# #3,000



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep 3,000. I'd like to thank the academy, but we don't have an Outbackers Academy (yet) for me to thank.

So in "celebration" of this rather worthless milestone I thought I would posts some other worthless 3,000 things, but alas I didn't want you to be loading this page for the next 3,000 hours and Vern limits the number of lines I can post on anyways.

So let me just say that It's been fun, Its been real... oh you know the rest!

Thanks for putting up with me and all the good times. About the time I post this Thor will overtake me, he stands a better change of catching up to Jollymon too.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Pretty good Y-Guy. That's an average of about 4 posts a day for the last two years - most of them pretty funny jokes. Well . . . you did have a few duds.









I always appreciate your knowledgeable posts on many topics. Keep it up and thanks for helping to make us newer Outbackers feel welcome.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3000 Post
Way to go Y-Guy you the man
















Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Way to go. Good job.









Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

congradulations































John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I feel so small next to you

Good Job.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

congrats i'm not even ten percent of your presence, posting that is.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Y-Guy.............................







x 3,000......I don't have the time to push the mouse button 3,000 times!!!

Thanks for all of your help in the past. Keep up the good work!!!!

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We're not







. Keep up the good posts.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's alot of talking







congrats

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Way to go, Steve! You are truly, 'Da Man'! WOOF!!!*









So, how is the breathing up there?

BTW, for any of you wondering just how many posts 3000 is:

POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST
POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST

Whew!









Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well said Doug.

Y-Guy - How long you been planning this post to celebrate? Must have taken a while to find the Commodore image.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

You are the man







the 2nd Outbacker to hit 3000
















I remember when I joined and your post count was around 200. Opps, now I am telling everyone how old you are.

You are truely one of the outstanding Outbackers







This forum would not be the same without you. I have enjoyed your comments, humor and jokes...and your great pics. Keep it up









Your homepage
















Hats off to you Y-Guy








































































Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats YGuy!!




























! Way to go!

Doug, you have WAY too much time on you hands buddy!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

All I can say is...

......................



































(You've rendered me speechless!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> All I can say is...
> 
> ......................
> 
> ...


Ain t touching that









Welcome back (home ) Capri

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is...
> ...


Enjoy it while you can! Occasions such as this only happen when Feb. 10th falls on a Friday!








Thanks for the welcome John action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Y!!!!

Great achievement. Keep them coming.

BTW. this (


> I feel so small next to you


) isn't a reference to the cherry bomb joke, is it?









Mark


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Way to go, Steve! You are truly, 'Da Man'! WOOF!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually, I only counted 2990 'post's







. maybe you all can double check my math














.

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

Since I made ten 'post's per line,
Copied then pasted that line up 100,
Copied then pasted that block - of 100 - up to 1,000
and finally, copied then pasted that block - of 1,000 up to 3,000
It is unlikely (read impossible) the end result could have been 2,990

Better count again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Copied then* pasted *that line up 100,
> Copied then *pasted* that block - of 100 - up to 1,000
> and finally, copied then *pasted* that block


Doug,

Whew! What work. No wonder you look a little "pasty."

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Copied then* pasted *that line up 100,
> > Copied then *pasted* that block - of 100 - up to 1,000
> > and finally, copied then *pasted* that block
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I'll get 'pasted' tonight!









Hic!
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK....Doug had enough time to post the word post 3000 times....that is bad enough

But...Scott counted them to find out that he was 10 short?????????????

Ok maybe Lakeshore RV is right...this is a cult!!!!
















Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> OK....Doug had enough time to post the word post 3000 times....that is bad enough


Just be thankful I didn't do it as 3,000 individual posts!

Hey! wait a minute...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST,POST


And here I felt like I had to much time on my hands sometimes.



CamperAndy said:


> Y-Guy - How long you been planning this post to celebrate? Must have taken a while to find the Commodore image.


Gotta love the Google Image Search, really hadn't hit me until I saw the number say 2999 and I thought I needed to do something unique or PDX_Doug would have razzed me some other way. This way I beat him to the punch!



Thor said:


> I remember when I joined and your post count was around 200. Opps, now I am telling everyone how old you are.


200? Let's see that was about last week?

Thanks folks if it wasn't for the fun people here I would have moved on when we transfered ownership of the Outback to Jim.. alas though even without an Outback I just couldn't leave.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I needed to do something unique or PDX_Doug would have razzed me some other way. This way I beat him to the punch!


Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.

Alas, I guess I can't do that now. Oh well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Y-GUY

congrats on 3k posts









darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.
> ...


Ahh...Now that hurts!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.
> ...


Now THAT is funny!!!

Congrat Steve on you 3k mark.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.
> ...


Winner of funny post of the month!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Indeed funny!

Congrats Steve.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I was planning on paying a respectful homage, with appreciation and admiration for the unwavering sense of style, class, elegance and restraint with which you eased up on this magical number.
> ...


Now, THAT'S funny. I don't care who you are!

Congrats, Y-Guy. This ploace just wouldn't be that same without you (even if you didn't have the good sense to go to Springfield







)


----------

